# SWFL Flats Fishing Club



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

The SWFL Gheenoe Club is open to all microskiff owners starting in january. If interested in fishing in an established fishing club with a good group of anglers, no annual dues, low entry fees, that is built for microskiff owners PM me for more info.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

1st tournament January 28th
2nd tournament February 11th
PM me for more info


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

www.swflmicromastersfishing.com


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Our first tournament as a micro skiff club was a success, eventhough the fishing was rough. We had nine boats in attendance. Three teams met the challenge and had a slam today, and each of those teams finished over 60". Team Slick Fish finished first and took home $130 for their record setting 76 1/2" slam. Their big fish was a 29 1/2" redfish, paired with a tournament best 28 1/2" snook. In second place was team Casting Aimlessly with a 62" slam, narrowly edging out team Shallow Mistress by a 1/2". The second place team took the final payout of $75. The tournament best trout went to team Shallow Mistress (3rd place). And the biggest redfish, and biggest fish of the day, went to team Wreck Dem with a 31" beast. Congrats guys and thanks for coming out. See you in February.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Monthly Tournament 3 of 12 

When: check in at 6:15am on March 3, 2011 
launch (if checked in) no earlier than 6:15am 
weigh in at 2:00pm (same day) 

Where: meet/launch from Lover's Key Boat Ramp in Estero Bay. 

Cost: $15 per person, no more than 2 per vessell 

Tide Info: 
Low Tide: 03:30 AM EST -0.30 feet 
High Tide: 11:45 AM EST 1.37 feet 
Low Tide: 01:55 PM EST 1.29 feet 
High Tide: 08:37 PM EST 2.21 feet 

Notes: 
1. This tournament will be in the traditional slam format: trout, snook and redfish. Total inches wins. 
2. Everyone must sign off on current rules before their first tournament, 
email [email protected] for full rules sheet. Print it, read it, 
sign it and bring it with you on the 18th. 
3. Designate a captain and partner for your fishing team on your rules 
sheet. 
4. Invite your friends and give them the rules sheet. We are open to all 
boats now with 70hp or less. Club will be closed to new entrants when we hit 25 boats. 

Give me an "I'm in" if you will attend.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

After postponing February's Tournament by a week due to weather, we kind of expected a better turnout. Only five boats today, oh well. Today was a day marked by big fish and broken lines. Almost everyone had a story (or two) at the ramp today about the one that got away. If there was ever doubt as to whether or not this spot was good for one of our tournaments, I think our first and second place finishers put it to rest today. Captain Mike Racine and his partner Cortny Pember showed up with an unofficial tournament record slam of 80". Team 6" Floater worked all morning and afternoon for the combo of a 31" jack, 29 1/2" snook, and 19 1/2" redfish. First place took home $70. In second place were newbies Jacob Johnson and Zach Chappell of team Knot Worried. They were the only team with a true inshore slam at 70", including a 30" snook, 22" trout and 18" redfish. The newest SWFL Micro Masters team took home $40 for their efforts. Nice work guys. We will have to set up an off day to go back and try again at some of those big fish that swam off with our tackle; maybe even chase some of those tarpon that were distracting us all day.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Our tournament this month down in Estero Bay was eventful from start to finish with some pre-tournament and late afternoon equipment issues. Sorry guys. Enough said... Nonetheless, our teams all reported good fishing early before the wind became an issue. The redfish were particularly aggressive today. Captains Mike Racine and Mike Shows both reported catches of 20+ reds from each of their boats. However, big fish of the day went to captain James Lefko of team Casting Aimlessly with a monster 31 1/2" redfish. That hog helped him and partner Erik Pecore take first place with a 71" slam and the $75 top payout. In second place for the second month in a row was team Knot Worried with 66". Jacob Johnson and Zack Chappell brought in the biggest snook of the day at 30". That fish helped them take the final payout of $45. Big trout (20.5") for the day went to team 6" Floater. Congrats everyone and we will see you in Matlacha in April, though after today's catches I'm hoping for an Estero Bay tournament again really soon.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Monthly Tournament 4 of 12 

When: check in at 6:15am on April 7, 2011 
launch (if checked in) no earlier than 6:15am 
weigh in at 2:00pm (same day) 

Where: meet/launch from D&D in Matlacha. 

Cost: $15 per person, no more than 2 per vessell 

Tide Info: 
4:15 AM 1.44 feet High Tide 
10:08 AM 0.60 feet Low Tide 
3:17 PM 1.97 feet High Tide 
11:18 PM -0.36 feet Low Tide 

Notes: 
1. This tournament will be in the traditional slam format: trout, snook and redfish. Total inches wins. 
2. Everyone must sign off on current rules before their first tournament, 
email [email protected] for full rules sheet. Print it, read it, 
sign it and bring it with you on the 7th. 
3. Designate a captain and partner for your fishing team on your rules 
sheet. 
4. Invite your friends and give them the rules sheet. We are open to all 
boats now with 70hp or less. Club will be closed to new entrants when we hit 25 boats


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Haven't updated this link in awhile. Tournaments still going strong. Next tournament June 16th out of D&D in Matlacha. 6:15am start time. Check out www.swflmicromastersfishing.com for more info


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Next tournament July 21st out of Estero Bay. Meet at Lover's Key Boat Ramp at 6:15. See you there


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

2013 SWFL Micro Masters Fishing Series is in full swing. Next tournament February 16th out of Davis Boat Ramp in Ft Myers. See our website for details:  www.swflmicromastersfishing.com
Or call James 239-246-3866


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Tourney this Saturday out of Pine Island. Give me a call to sign up. James (239) 246-3866


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Next tournament is March 21st out of Punta Rassa boat ramp. Be there ready to sign in before 6:15am. See you there.

Check out www.swflmicromastersfishing.com for tournament updates and club info.


----------

